# Shark Cooking



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys and dolls,

I know there are other threads about the "best way" to prepare a shark, but I have a question about cooking for a purpose. If I want to make some shark tacos, I need to know the best way to get the meat the consistency I want. I am going for the pulled, shredded style of meat. Most flaky fish does this, I know, but does shark behave the same way? If I'm going for this consistency, is there a best way to go about it? Thanks!

-R.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If my fading memory serves me well... (and it may not)... The shark if cubed then sauteed it would flake/shred if you mashed the cooked cubes...

But re-read first sentence before you hold me to the statement...:whistling:
Brent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would probably smoke it then flake it up......I want to try to make jerky outta shark. I made King jerky 1 time, and it wasn't too bad (really oily)....


----------

